# RESCUE LIST



## RO STAFF

*NOTE:*

We don't want this list to be taken as a resource for people wanting to surrender their rabbits (although this is a better option than turning them loose!), but mainly as a resource for our members to foster, adopt, volunteer or donate money and supplies to help out these organizations.

*Please help them out!*


*List of Worldwide Rescue Orgs*


*Pet Finder (to search by zip code)*



*United States Rescues*

HRSListings by State

HRSContacts by State

Independent Rescues


Edited:


State-by State Rescues have movedto regionalthreads.

Canadian Rescuesnow have their own thread.

United Kingdom Rescues now have their own thread - :construction

-Leaf



*Other Countries:*

http://www.anacweb.com/ Spain




Bunderground -a tool for rabbit transports 



:constructionunder construction


----------



## Haley

This is still a work in progress!

If anyone knows of a shelter or rescue org in your area, please post their information here it'll be added where appropriate. 

Thanks!


----------



## pla725

*Added*

Southern Arizona Rabbit Rescue (formerly the Tucson Rabbit Rescue) 

http://www.tucson-rabbits.com/



*Added*

For Bunny Sake Rabbit Rescue in NJ:

http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ375.html


----------



## pcrabbits

*Added*

Leaps & Bounds Rabbit Rescue, Inc(Roseville, California)

http://leapsandboundsrabbitrescue.cfsites.org/


----------



## swanlake

*Added*



i got my buns from tiny paws in warren

their website is http://www.tinypaws.org


----------



## PixieStixxxx

*Added*

In Canada, there's a really good one called VRRA (Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy) http://www.vrra.org

And the Vancouver and Burnaby SPCA's rescue rabbits as well.


----------



## Pipp

*Noted* *Added*


Add to Ontario: 

Trails End 
Rescue, Rehabilitation, and Retirement for rabbits and farm animals in need



[align=left]*By Mail: *Trails End Rabbit Refuge C/O Donna Adams, RR#1 Westport, Ontario, Canada. K0G 1X0[/align]
[align=left]*By Telephone:* 1-613-267-8700[/align]
[align=left]*By Email: *[email protected][/align]


----------



## beccashell

*Noted*

Theres one in Aldergrove BC called Mercy's Reach I will track down the contact info from them


----------



## osprey

*Added*

Harvest Home Animal Sanctuary rescues many, many bunnies and farm animals. They are located in Stockton CA. Web site is here http://www.harvesthomeanimal.org/


----------



## lessthansign3

*Added*

In Minnesota - http://mn.companionrabbit.org


----------



## Leaf

*Noted* *Added*



*Pipp wrote: *


> Trails End
> Rescue, Rehabilitation, and Retirement for rabbits and farm animals in need


Do you know of a website that is available for them?


----------



## Leaf

*Noted*



*beccashell wrote: *


> Theres one in Aldergrove BC called Mercy's Reach I will track down the contact info from them



That sounds great!

...

I tracked down the website: http://www.rabbitrefuge.org/Has the refuge re-opened? They have a 2007 alert that they had closed until further notice.


----------



## Pipp

*Added*



*Leaf wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Trails End
> Rescue, Rehabilitation, and Retirement for rabbits and farm animals in need
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of a website that is available for them?
Click to expand...


The name IS a link.  Didn't go blue for some reason.


----------



## stephiemarie78

*Added*

Little Miracles Rabbit Rescue (SouthWest Florida)
http://www.littlemiraclesrr.org/FL/flindex.html



*Updated*
Also the Website for Roxanne's Rabbit Rescue Doesn't work so u have to email her. This is the last info I have. I've never acutally been there. 



[align=left][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]ROXANNE'S RABBIT RESCUE
4515 Emerald Ridge Place 
Sarasota, FL 34233 

941-922-0384
[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][email protected][/font][/align]


----------



## naturestee

*Added*

Bunny Rescue- Tennessee
http://www.bunnyrescue.net/


----------



## pinksalamander

*Added*

http://www.animal-lifeline.co.uk/

Sutton, Surrey, England.


----------



## Coco0457

*Added*


South Carolina



http://www.lowcountrybunny.com


----------



## Coco0457

California

San Mateo County



http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org


----------



## Coco0457

Tennessee



http://www.blountcare.org



http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN120.html


----------



## Coco0457

California



http://sweetpeafoundation.net/sweetpea_foundation


----------



## Coco0457

California



Santa Barbara County Shelter - Lompoc, CA



http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA66.html


----------



## BlueFrog

Illinois: 

Catnap from the Heart:

http://www.catnapfromtheheart.org/

TAILS Humane Society:

http://www.tailshumanesociety.org

Animal Welfare League:

http://www.animalwelfareleague.com

All three of the above always have rabbits on hand. The one below _usually_ has rabbits, though I believe they're often in foster care rather than at the shelter facility proper:

South Suburban Humane Society:

http://www.sshspets.org


----------



## MuttBunny

In Virginia:

Bunny Lu Adoptions, Inc.

P.O. Box 1036, Manassas, VA 20108 | Phone: 703-335-9176 or 703-753-0833| E-mail:

[email protected][/b] 

http://www.bunnylu.org/


----------



## Happi Bun

Northern California-

Second Chance Bunnies

http://www.secondchancebunnies.com/

FUR- Friends of Unwanted Rabbits-

http://www.teamfur.org/


----------



## gbread

can you add me to ILL

No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue 

owner, Lisa


----------



## Karlie

Will you add mine? 



The Blue Bunnie Rabbit Shelter

Southern Indiana

www.thebluebunnie.webs.com

[email protected]

owner: Karlie


----------



## Jennalyn

Anne Arundel County Animal Control in Millersville, MD occasionally has people surrender their bunnies. Adoption is free for pets that aren't canine or feline and the vet contracted by the shelter is often willing to spay or neuter the bunny prior to adoption free of charge. She has experience with small mammals like rabbits, rats, etc.

We don't always have rabbits in, but when we do they often sit around for a little while and we aren't equipped to house domestics/exotics for long periods of time.

http://www.aacounty.org/AnimalControl/


----------



## countrybuns

in North Gower, Ontario there is 

www.newmoonrabbitresue.ca


----------



## RachelR

I work with two groups that serve the Cincinnati, Ohio and Northern Kentucky areas:

Pampered Pets Animal Rescue
http://www.pamperedpetsanimalrescueorg.com

and 

Stray Animal Adoption Program
http://www.adoptastray.com


----------



## Basil24

Here's one for the Vancouver B.C. area. 
It's in Richmond and it's a no-kill shelter!


Richmond Animal Protection Society


Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## timetowaste

Please add Tranquility Trail Animal Sanctuary to the list of AZ rescues!

www.tranquilitytrail.org


----------



## donaldsl

Grand River All Breed Rescue

Will have some rabbits available, and will be able to point you towards other rescues in the area.

http://www.grandriverallbreedrescue.ca/


----------



## ACDLove

Bird and Small Animal Rescue, Newfoundland, Canada

http://www.birdandsmallanimalrescue.com/


----------



## sorraia

Southern California - San Diego area
Wee Companions: http://www.weecompanions.com


----------



## Yurusumaji

Texas - Dallas/Ft. Worth

Wild Rescue, Inc.

North Texas Rabbit Sanctuary

Texas - Austin

Town Lake Animal Center (while not a rabbit or small animal specific shelter, they currently have around 8 pages worth of rabbits on Petfinder)

Oklahoma - Blanchard

Heartland Rabbit Rescue

Texas - Houston

Citizens for Animal Protection

Bunny Buddies


----------



## MiniLopHop

Eastern PA

Luv-N-Bunns
http://luv-n-bunns-rabbit-rescue.com/


----------



## Azerane

South Australia Rabbit Rescue

http://www.wildwoodbunnies.com/ their facebook page: SA Rabbit Rescue and Adoptions


----------



## Rescue Momma

B's Furry Friends Rescue (BFF Rescue)

St. Johns Florida

[email protected]

Bffrescue.webs.com

904 476 4718
Bobbi


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Blessings to all.


----------



## @rabbitmummy

Rspca


----------



## North

Do you have SaveABunny listed?


----------

